
Beagle is shutting down - acadet
Every dog has its day, and ours is over<p>====<p>Hi Beaglers,<p>We&#x27;re sad to announce that Beagle is being discontinued. We&#x27;d like to thank all of you who have been using the service and contributing your feedback. We tried to create something truly user-centric and you guys genuinely shaped our every move.<p>In terms of practicalities, we&#x27;ll be turning off the machines on January 20 so please download any content you&#x27;d like to keep before then.<p>Download instructions<p>Hit &#x27;Preview and Publish&#x27;
Select &#x27;Print&#x27;
Hit the &#x27;Download draft PDF&#x27; button at the bottom of the pane.
Lastly, please note that any online proposals you have out in the wild will no longer work after January 20.<p>Our sincere regards,
Team Beagle
======
natch
What is it? Even following the link (provided by a commenter, not the OP!)
gives me no clue. And the FAQ doesn't reveal the information either.

Suggestion for the next company: start off any communication with an
explanation of what it is your company or product does. Maybe that will help
give it a longer runway.

------
amartya916
I had not known about your product, but a quick look at the walkthrough video
was very useful. Really sorry that it did not work out, the product did come
across as being very polished from a UI/workflow perspective. I know this must
be a rough time, so chin up, and all the very best for whatever you folks plan
to do next.

Edit: Link to FAQ has a video that I refer to in my reply
[https://beagleco.zendesk.com/hc/en-us](https://beagleco.zendesk.com/hc/en-us)
It's a proposal editing/creating software that I think could have been quite
useful for academics (not saying it won't be useful elsewhere).

~~~
dalke
I think it's related to this ShowHN from earlier this year, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394012)
and shortly earlier at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8858764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8858764)
?

------
slater
A link or something would be useful...?

edit: [http://blog.getbeagle.co/](http://blog.getbeagle.co/)

------
ac2u
I know that there's mixed feelings here for fancy scrolling intro pages, but
the one for Beagle was extremely well done.

